# Web site name



## saynotoreligion (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello guys. I have a question that I believe it is easy to solve, but I don't even know how to look for the answer. I did look at the networking forums, but I didn't see nothing related to this. So, my apologizes if there is anywhere the solution. I am familiarized only with Windows Server 2003, so simple FreeBSD questions are hard for me.

I have a FreeBSD 7.0 server, where our website is hosted. I will call the website "www.oneexample.com". Now we have registered the name "www.oneexample.store.uk". How should I configure the server to make possible accessing the same website typing both names, "onexaple.com" and "oneexample.store.uk". I need to do the same with corporate e-mails, that are hosted in the same server: I need the messages to go to the same box typing both "boss@onexample.com" and "boss@oneexample.store.uk".
The server is running Apache, PHP, MySQL, Qmail, Vpopmail, Clamav and Spamassassin.

Thank you very very much. One more time, my apologizes for the silly question.

All the best!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2009)

Assuming you only have one IP address and one website running on that server, nothing needs to be done. By default apache will respond to any and all queries with the default website. As long as that's pointing to the correct files you should be fine.

Just make sure both hostnames (http://www.oneexample.com and http://www.oneexample.co.uk) point to the IP address of your server. The same needs to be done for the MX record of that domain so email will get delivered there too.

As for configuring Qmail I can't really help there. It shouldn't be to hard to add another domain to it's config but since I don't use Qmail I can't say where.


----------



## idle (Nov 5, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Assuming you only have one IP address and one website running on that server, nothing needs to be done.


And if you have more then one website you should add:

```
ServerAlias www.oneexample.co.uk
```
to apache config.


			
				saynotoreligion said:
			
		

> I need to do the same with corporate e-mails, that are hosted in the same server: I need the messages to go to the same box typing both "boss@onexample.com" and "boss@oneexample.store.uk".
> The server is running Apache, PHP, MySQL, Qmail, Vpopmail, Clamav and Spamassassin.


You better change Qmail for something better, if its not too later.
Otherwise read on qmail/doc/INSTALL.alias.


----------

